# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Làm thế nào để du lịch bụi Đà Lạt tiết kiệm nhất

## johnnyphung610

*Du lịch bụi Đà Lạt, cẩm nang hướng dẫn từ lúc trước nhất đến lúc ra về với phí tổn thấp nhất.* 

Đà Lạt là một trong những thành phố thơ mộng nhất trong cả nước với khí hậu nhiệt đới ôn hòa, luôn có cảm giác se lạnh quanh năm, khác với cái nắng ồn ã của thành phố thủ đô thì Đà lạt luôn mang đến cho du khách một cảm giác đầy yên bình êm ả. Ngày nay, mọi người đều đi đu lịch Đà Lạt rất nhiều tuy nhiên vẫn còn nhiều nơi, nhiều chỗ nhiều kinh nghiệm chưa được biết đến, khách sạn Thu Hà Đà Lạt xin gửi quý khách một số kinh nghiệmdu lịch bụi đà lạt 2014 với chi phí tiết kiệm nhất.

*1. Đi từ HCM đến Đà Lạt bằng những phương tiện gì?*

- *Nếu bạn đi bằng xe khách*: ở Đà Lạt có 2 thương hiệu xe lớn là Phương Trang & Thành Bưởi với các lượt từ 30 phút – 1 tiếng/chuyến 7 ngày liên tiếp, đây là xe khách chất lượng hàng đầu với các chủng loại xe giường nằm, ghế ngồi rất thuận tiện cho quý khách. Chỉ cần gọi điện thoại để giữ chỗ (ngày lễ , tết buộc bạn phải mua vé) là có thể hoàn toàn thoải mái đi đến Đà Lạt: Phương Trang - 1900 6067, Thành Bưởi -08 38306306

- Đi từ HCM đến Đà Lạt bằng xe honda[/b]: Nguyễn Thị Định Q2 – Phà Cát Lái, Lý Thái Tổ (Nhơn Trạch ĐN) – Cầu Vượt Phạm Văn Đồng – quẹo trái Lê Duẩn (tt Long Thành ĐN) – quẹo phải Hai Bà Trưng((tt Long Thành ĐN) – ĐT 769 (Long Thành) – ĐT 769 (Bình Sơn Long Thành) – ĐT 769 (Trảng Bom) – Ngã 3 Dầu Giây quẹo phải QL1 – QL 1 quẹo trái – Hồ Thị Hương (Xuân Thanh, tx. Long Khánh) – Hoàng Diệu, Ngô Quyền quẹo phải – Duy Tân quẹo trái – ĐT 766 (Xuân Lộc) – ĐT 713 (Đức Linh) – cách mệnh Tháng Tám, tt. Võ Xu, Bình Thuận – ĐT 713 Bình Thuận – Đèo Tà Pứa – ĐT 713 – QL 20 – Đèo Bảo Lộc – QL 20 – Đà Lạt. Với tổng số km vào khoảng ngót nghét 250km, nói chung đây là quãng đường khá dài do đó chúng tôi không khuyến khích du khách đi xe máy. Tuy nhiên, đi xe máy bạn sẽ được thưởng thức những quang cảnh đẹp nhất mà tôi tin bạn sẽ không được nhiều trải niệm trong đời như đổ đèo, ngắm sương sớm Đà Lạt, ẩn mình trong làn thông xanh cũng như cảm nhận trực tiếp được hơi thở của những con đường đi vào đô thị. 

Hình ảnh nhìn từ chân đèo Bảo Lộc
Thác datala ở giữa đèo Prenn Đà Lạt*2. Về khách sạn, nhà nghỉ giá rẻ ở Đà Lạt:* tùy theo nhu cầu và túi tiền tài bạn mà có thể chọn khách sạn Đà Lạt hợp lý: nếu bạn muốn tìm khách sạn Đà Lạt gần chợ thì có thể tham khảo khách sạn Thu Hà, hoặc bạn có thể tìm các khách sạn Đà Lạt trên đường Bùi Thị Xuân,các khách sạn đường nam kỳ khởi nghĩa đà lạt với giá cả dao động từ 250.000đ – 400.000đ tùy theo vị trí và thiết bị khách sạn.

*3. Các món ăn ngon ở Đà Lạt:* có thể nói ẩm thực Đà Lạt là một trong những nơi có nhiều món ăn vặt theo tôi nghĩ là phong phú là có hương vị dễ chịu nhất. Tại đây. bạn có thể thưởng thức các món ăn nức tiếng ở Đà Lạt như bánh tráng nướng Đà Lạt, uống sữa đậu này và ăn bánh về đêm… chúng tôi đã có 1 bài viết rất chi tiết cụ thể về các món ăn mà bạn có thể ăn trong 1 ngày (sáng, trưa,  chiều tối ở Đà Lạt) mà bạn kiên cố chẳng thể bỏ qua. Bạn có thể xem thêm tại đây: 5 Món ngon cố định phải thử ở Đà Lạt. 



*4. Các phương tiện di chuyển trong thành phố:* ở Đà Lạt bạn có thể đi lại trong đô thị với tổn phí rẻ nhất chính là : thuê xe máy hoặc đặt tour du lịch với giá thuê xe máy từ 100.000đ/ngày hoặc tour du lịch với giá 180.000đ/khách ( bao gồm phí vé vào cổng,xe đưa đón, chỉ dẫn…) bạn có thể gọi *0633 823 533* khách sạn Thu Hà sẽ *tư vấn miễn phí* cho bạn dù bạn có tạm cư tại khách sạn chúng tôi hay không. 

*5. Các địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ở Đà Lạt*: ở đây có rất nhiều thắng cảnh lừng danh như Thung Lũng tình ái, Đồi mộng mơ…. đã có từ rất lâu đời thì gần đây cũng có rất nhiều khu du lịch mới như Làng Đất Sét Đà Lạt, Tour du lịch tự trải niệm Hái Dâu… bạn có thể tham khảo thêm về hoài, địa chỉ tại đây. 

Trên đây là những chia sẻ của Khách sạn Thu Hà Đà Lạt - khách sạn rẻ đà lạt hy vọng có thể giúp bạn phần nào có cái nhìn tổng quan hơn về Đà Lạt. Chúc quý khách có một chuyến đi *du lịch bụi Đà Lạt* với phí thấp nhất nhưng lại đạt hiệu quả cao nhất khi du lịch thị thành Đà Lạt mơ mộng.

----------

